# Vulcanismo - Seguimento Fevereiro 2007



## Luis França (12 Fev 2007 às 16:25)

Scientists looking for hidden volcano on Czech-German border
http://www.praguemonitor.com/en/21/life_in_the_czech_republic/1045/

Six feared dead in cavern on volcanic island of Tenerife
http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/L11803276.htm


----------



## Luis França (13 Fev 2007 às 13:14)

Continuam umas plumas de cinza em Soufriere Hills:


----------



## Luis França (20 Fev 2007 às 16:24)

Huila Volcano (Colombia)
2.92 N, 76.05 W, summit elevation 5365 m, stratovolcano
Tuesday 20th February 2007
Two explosive eruptions occurred at Huila Volcano in Colombia at 08:30 and 08:53, local time on 19th February. Ash reached 600 m above the crater. *This is the first eruption at the volcano in 452 years.* 

Colombia orders evacuations after volcano erupts
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/2/story.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=10424841

Volcano Erupts in Arakan,Burma
http://www.narinjara.com/details.asp?id=1146





Experts Downplay Russian Volcanic Eruption
http://www.desastres.org/noticias.php?id=19022007-22

Auckland not safe from Taranaki eruption
http://www.tv3.co.nz/News/NewsDisplay/tabid/209/articleID/21646/Default.aspx


----------



## Luis França (24 Fev 2007 às 00:46)

*Volcanic Lightning Sparked by "Dirty Thunderstorms," Study Finds*
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/02/070222-volcano-lightning.html






Fumarole on NW side of *Fourpeaked*. Yellow staining on snow is result of sulfur emission from the vent.

Picture Date: February 22, 2007 






*Korovin* volcano puffing steam, captured by Louis Nevzoroff in Atka.

Picture Date: January 23, 2007 

Kamchatka Peninsula, Russia -- Last Updated: Wed Feb 21st, 2007 16:27 PM
(Photos of current Russian activity)

Karymsky: ORANGE
Bezymianny: YELLOW
Kliuchevskoi: ORANGE
Sheveluch: ORANGE
















Space Weather Message Code: ALTEF3
Serial Number: 1274
Issue Time: 2007 Feb 23 1331 UTC

ALERT: Electron 2MeV Integral Flux exceeded 1000pfu
Threshold Reached: 2007 Feb 23 1315 UTC
Station: GOES12
Observed Yesterday: Yes
Yesterday Maximum 2MeV Flux: 2800 pfu


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2007 às 00:50)

O sol está tão calminho será sinal de alguma coisa


----------



## Luis França (27 Fev 2007 às 18:51)

*snip*

Volcanic Italian island on alert

Emergency plans have been put into operation after two new craters opened on the summit of the volcanic Italian island of Stromboli.
One of the new lava streams created on the island, just north of Sicily, has already started flowing into the sea.
Coastguard patrol boats have been deployed and the population of 750 people has been urged to stay away from the danger areas.
The last major eruption in 2002 caused a collapse that led to a small tsunami. 

*snip*

http://www.netscape.com/viewstory/2...o.uk/1/hi/world/europe/6401701.stm&frame=true

*Lava-spewing volcano prompts state of emergency on Italian island*
http://www.physorg.com/news91819834.html


----------



## dj_alex (27 Fev 2007 às 19:29)

Luis França disse:


> *snip*
> 
> 
> Volcanic Italian island on alert
> ...



Ficamos a espera de ver o que dá


----------

